# Get Your Alpinezone Gear!!!



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2005)

OK, Shameless plug here...but there has been some interest in Alpinezone gear...including shirts and stickers.  You can get more info on those items, which are for sale, *HERE*.   :wink: 

Cheers!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 14, 2005)

Cool!  What I am looking for, however, is a small AZ sticker to put on my helmet.  I think it would be a cool way to recognize a fellow AZer on the hills.....just a suggestion.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree on the small sticker.  That was something I was going to try to look into for the next season.  On the to do list. Excellent idea.  I have a AZ bumper sticker proudly placed (not straight) on my buggy.  I wore my AZ shirt at Reggae got alot of comments.  Good topic TB.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I agree on the small sticker.  That was something I was going to try to look into for the next season.  On the to do list. Excellent idea.  I have a AZ bumper sticker proudly placed (not straight) on my buggy.  I wore my AZ shirt at Reggae got alot of comments.  Good topic TB.



What shirt did you get?  Does the polo shirt have silk screen printing on it or is it embroidered?   :-?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 14, 2005)

Did you meet fellow AZer's wearing it, Bob?  Whenever I'm out and about at the slopes and meet someone new, I always tell them to check out this site.  To my knowledge, I haven't seen anyone join up from those conversations.  Maybe I need shower better.  How about some AZ soap?


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2005)

You might also want to take a look here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2389

These are not so much a bumper sticker, but rather professional vinyl lettering. Mine has held up pretty well, but the "M" in .com is lifting a bit as the wiper keeps whacking it. Overall, they hold up very well though. I still haven't ordered a second batch yet, but if you're interested, please take a look at the above thread and then contact me. Some of you probably have seen the 1" version I have on my helmet. It's a permanent installation.

I'd really like to find an alternative to CafePress. If anyone knows of one, especially a local shop, that could handle all ordering/manufacturing/shipping, drop me a line.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 14, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Did you meet fellow AZer's wearing it, Bob?  Whenever I'm out and about at the slopes and meet someone new, I always tell them to check out this site.  To my knowledge, I haven't seen anyone join up from those conversations.  Maybe I need shower better.  How about some AZ soap?


Funny.  The folks that commented were people I knew from other boards.  I have got a couple to come over, but no the shirt was not the key.  Know you motivated me.  The Pressure


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 14, 2005)

Are the 1"ers still for sale Greg?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> You might also want to take a look here:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2389
> 
> ...



Are the polo shirts silk screened or embroidered?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 14, 2005)

I don't know about others but I'm willing to pay for a premium membership to AZ that would include .... let's say a few stickers, and a membership card that includes set discounts at various mountains.  I know the NYC Ski club, diamond dogs has worked out discounts at some hills.

http://www.ski-nyc.com/Discounts.htm

Once again, I'm just throwing it out there ..... I know that there's a lot of work involved in administering these things.


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Are the polo shirts silk screened or embroidered?


Not sure, but I'm guessing they're printed on.


----------



## hammer (Apr 14, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I wore my AZ shirt at Reggae got alot of comments.


I'll bet you would get even more comments if you wore the boxer shorts.


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 14, 2005)

Two words - baseball cap!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2005)

SUV Steve said:
			
		

> Two words - baseball cap!



Awesome idea!  I'd buy a nice, embroidered cap.  :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 14, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try most anything once.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 14, 2005)

I just bought the Khaki colored hat.  I saw a post I think it was Brettski said he had just got one had to keep up with the Jones's


----------

